# Jackson Tournament 3/26



## bbf (Feb 24, 2011)

The "Rock Bass" Anglers are hosting an open tournament @ Jackson Lake on March 26th. The cost is $70.00 and that includes $10.00 big fish pot. It is 80% payback. We are launching @ safe light and weigh-in is @ 3. If you have any ?'s or want to register please feel free to call(number to follow). Launch will be done in order of registration. Fish this tourney to prefish for Robby Berrys tourney the next day. To register call Bryant @ (404)309-1336 or Lee @ (678)616-5702. Thanks.


----------



## bbf (Mar 10, 2011)

ttt


----------



## crankbait76 (Mar 22, 2011)

How many boats do you have signed up?


----------



## bbf (Mar 23, 2011)

Pm sent crankbait.


----------



## Marks500 (Mar 25, 2011)

How many entrys do you have so far? I am interested in fishing it.


----------



## fulltime (Mar 25, 2011)

i plan on being there


----------



## bbf (Mar 25, 2011)

No one offically. Weve had alot of calls(30+ in the past 2 days) and people saying they were gonna register at the ramp. As of today Jay @ Shaddix Outdoors gave us a new Lews reel($100 reel) we are going to raffle as well. The tickets for it are 5 bucks a pop. Please go by and say hey to Jay @ Shaddix Outdoors. I really want to thank everyone for their interest and support. Now just come out and fish!!!

Lee


----------



## Marks500 (Mar 25, 2011)

I will be at the Ramp as well tomorrow morning... Just hoping for a decent Turnout.... Hope the rain doesnt scare anyone...


----------



## firefighterfree (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks to all that participated in the 1st annual Rock Bass Anglers "open tournament". This is the first time the club has host an open event. Feedback  is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Laneybird (Mar 26, 2011)

Who won and what was the weight?


----------



## bbf (Mar 26, 2011)

I would like to reiterate what "firefighterfree" posted. Dont remember the 2 gents who won names(please forgive me). They had abit over 12lbs as well as big fish that was 5 3/4 lbs. I wish we would of had more people but I think the weather kept some from coming out. Im appreciative anyway of the ones who did show and fish. Thanks again to Jay @ Shaddix Outdoors for the reel that was raffled.


----------



## fulltime (Mar 27, 2011)

david foster was the captains name that won. ( that what i was told)


----------



## Chris S. (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks to The Rock Bass anglers,Shaddix Outdoors and Berry's as well, Enjoyed the tourney and we caught a decent limit for the day... I'm glad the weather held off too....Gonna see if Jay @ Shaddix will let me upgrade to the tourney model on the Lews.....nice prize to end a fun day of  friendly tournament fishing!Let us know when the next one comes around!


----------

